# One medium YFT



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I wouildn't exactly call this a blue water report as all we saw was green... Went out with Tim, Carrie, Tom, and Wayne Friday night to head to the marlin. Got out there around 5 Saturday morning and jigged up a couple blackfin and one medium yellow. After bringing the one YFT of the day in the boat, we left and started trolling the rig. Bobo and a barracuda from that effort. Headed back home. Stopped on the way to check some weed patches that held no fish and got one snapper deep dropping.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thansk for the report. it can't stay green forever........can it?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad that someone has been able to get out there! Let's hope the water cleans up soon!


----------

